# Will start Rifaximin-need advice/My MD's comment!



## Helpless! (Jun 10, 2009)

So I finally saw my GI MD last week. I asked her for a rx for Rifaximin. She is skepetical of Rifaximin being a cure for IBS. She knows about Dr. Pimental but believes the research is limited (which I do agree). She feels that studies done were limited and the successful studies haven't been replicated. Also the long term successful rates of taking this antibiotic doesn't seem promising. She thinks it may give me some relief by reducing the hydrogen levels that may trigger my symptoms but after completing antibiotic it mostly likely will return again.I am desperate and she was a great listener and willing to let me try the medication because the drug has no major side effects. And she did not do a breath testing because she did not think it was useful.What I want to treat--Chronic bloating and flatulence--most especially. No other symptoms--just those!OK--my question to Rifaximin users, if you could kindly answer. Does it cause constipation? Should I drink lots of water? More high fiber foods?--sounds like from past posts--you can eat what you want while taking it!!!Any GI sx/side effects I should watch for--diarrhea, watery stools? Any other advice would be truly appreciated! I know we all have our individualized outcomes!!--I'm keeping my fingers crossed and slight optimism open


----------



## nw0528 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,I had one day of stomach cramps, bloating, gas. That was only one day out of 14. First two days on it, no change, I think the third day had the cramping, gas. Then days 4-14, 100% perfect.But, my dr. had warned me some people have 1-3 days of diarrhea. I did not.nicole


----------



## UrbanUrbane (Jul 31, 2006)

I've taken it 4 times, also for chronic bloating, and it has been different each time. If I were you I would not expect grand and dramatic changes while on the med. That certainly happens for some people, but Rifaximin can also be very subtle; it can really help but sometimes you may need to take the course and then give it some time before you can even notice a change. I keep a log each time and during each 10-day course I experience a little of all the side effects that you mention at least once. It doesn't mean the Rifaximin isn't working. Definitely drink lots of water; why not? I know there have been some posts from some users in this forum intimating that you should eat lots of carbs during the course, however, this is not backed up anywhere, especially not by Pimentel. Again, we are all different, so the posters who wrote about eating carbs on Rifaximin may find that this works for them, but Dr. Pimentel has a sample diet in his book that one can stay on while taking the Rifaximin and it is lower carb and lower fiber. He allows white carbs like bread and rice because in his experience people with SIBO can digest starch and white carbs okay. If you have SIBO then fiber just ferments in your bowels; I'm not sure why it would be a good idea to up the fiber during the course; this seems as if it would only cause you pain. It sure does me.And yes, sadly, the SIBO will most likely return. If you only have to take the meds once or twice a year though, what a great life! Experiment with probiotics after the meds, I've had some luck making my own yogurt at home with VSL#3. At this point though, my breaks between antibiotics are much shorter than 5 months, so who knows.


----------



## Saxman (Aug 28, 2009)

I had no side effects while taking it (400 mg/ 3 times a day for 10 days). Felt slightly better while on it, but once I stopped it all my symptoms returned with a vengeance. Apparently all the Rifaximin did for me was piss off the bacteria. They put on their helmets, waited for the antibiotic to stop, and then went on a rampage.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I had D prior to taking rifaximin, so I can't say whether it causes C... sure did the trick on my D though!Although the script I got said that it could be taken with or without food I found that I had severe bloating problems if I took it anywhere near a meal. In fact, after the first few days I had to make sure I took it nowhere near food, otherwise I'd balloon up like there was no tomorrow. Just my personal experience though...I also had what I assume to have been a reaction to the drug (last dose I took): about 15 minutes after taking my nighttime dose my abdomen swelled to the point where I looked about 7 months pregnant, and about 30 minutes or so after that I got mild pressure in my throat and neck. No problems swallowing or breathing, just a "squeezing" sensation. I've never heard of this from anyone else who took rifaximin though, and my doc didn't seem to have much input on that either.


----------

